# Testing - Spell Checker Working Now



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Testing the spell checker.

TOO DARN COOL


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

It's about damn time. 

JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Let's see if it reelly works.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

How does it work. I pressed SpelChek, nothing happened. I then highlighted the text and pressed the button and nothing happened. I then posted with a messed up word "reelly".


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What do you mean nothing happened? Works fine for me. Make sure you have properly refreshed your session. It is a BLUE button with SPELCHEK written on it. It works perfectly.

Andy


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Works for me. Thanks


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Like I said nothing but a problem with the TUBA KING


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I have the button, I see the button, and I figured out (LOL) how to press the button. What was it supposed to do? No windows showed up, no additional internet activity (that I can see), no flash, no nut'in.

Internet Explorer 6.0.2800.1106.xp....

King Tuba wuz here.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

des it wrk?


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

deosnt seme tu


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Maybe if I press it sloow. Nope LOL


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Tastin en quck rply


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't figger it out! Won't insert in the reply window, can't edit in the spell window when you type "then" when you really wanted "than".

Doesn't seem to work at all in the quick reply window.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Does the SpelChek correct FPing too? :idea: :cowboy: :clown: :smiles: :lmao: :lmao: Nope, I tried the button. SpekChek ist kaput!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Pic test

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=45a511cb-4f0f-7ade-1e2d-7fb435905f4e&size=>

Since there is no attachment button in quick reply, thought I'd try imbeding a pic in the message.

Greg

OK, looks like for all that want to post a pic...it's either imbed in quick reply or use the regular reply if you want to attach.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Works for me. Thanks *


Ok, I spoke too soon. It won't insert into my message window, although I can copy and paste the corrected results into the message window. My browser already has a spell check, but hopefully this will be a good alternative for those who don't.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*just testing*

jussst testinge


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

MowHoward,

You're using Safari, right?

Greg

P.S. my PM file got cleared somehow...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*does it work*

It works for me and its about time :thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I see what is going on now. The SpelChek works from the post reply page but not from the quick reply box.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:argue: 

I qleacue un der speel chock bootin ana nuthten hoppens. NANA


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GregC _
> *MowHoward,
> 
> You're using Safari, right?
> ...


Greg,
(You might already know this)
Yes, I'm using Safari. While you're in the message box, you can enable a spell checker in Safari (Safari>Edit>Spelling>_____ ). I choose the "check spelling as you type" option.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

working now?

hey that works well... 4 months, but it was worth it...


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

testing


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Yep....doesn't work in quick reply


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

tediymh


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I see what is going on now. The SpelChek works from the post reply page but not from the quick reply box. *


Right as rain, chiefy.

Andy


----------

